# Whining and other forms of leaking?



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,

So, I am gearing up to buy my next pup.

My current dog was the first dog I owned. In the 3 years I've owned him we both learned a ton about schutzhund - he learned how to be an IPO dog (getting our IPO2 in the spring if all goes well) and I learned a ton about handling, engagement, bite work, helper work on and on.

He was purchased as a pet, but luckily did very well on the training field. Outgoing, confident, medium drive, and once he hit 2.5 years old he started bringing some nice aggression. Biddable, can handle pressure from handler and/or helper, and is a super pet as well  

*Anyway, the one thing I could never fix is whining. He was a whiner from the start. Teaching containment helped but did not completely remove the problem.*

At home, on the field, he'll whine. Not 24/7. I don't want to paint a picture of a dog that wakes up whining and none stop until he sleeps. Overall he is mellow at home, can turn it up for obedience and protection, and can turn it off when needed.

But the whining. I HATE IT!!! It's like nails on a chalkboard for me.

As I'm gearing up to buy a puppy FOR schutzhund I understand the drive levels may be higher. And with that, I think I'll need to teach containment earlier rather than later...

Can I get some advice? How do you stop the whining? It's difficult to correct.
Ex: long down. He'll never break it, but may whine the whole time unless we did the routine first. I tried to correct it , and tried to reward quiet correct down.

I think, we all know dogs that simply leak all over the place. I know some of it is training and some genetic. I often see comments like "I do not tolerate leaking be it barking or whining or other form (shaking etc)" - but how exactly do you "not tolerate it"? What techniques worked for you?

P.S. here's the lineage. Like I said, I did not know much about GSDs at the time and was duped by being presented the mother's pedigree as a mating test for him (but that's neither here nor there) so he's mostly pet / BYB "lines" on father side but decent on the mother's side: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=672582


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I had this issue briefly with Ari.... the whining and vocalizing on the field (during protection). Two very experienced people gave me great advice. The first said, You are making him crazy with obedience. The second said, Remember, obedience is highly overrated. <Grin>

Neither meant _not_ to do obedience or not to have an obedient dog in protection. I think they meant that "capping" and obedience need to be introduced when the dog is capable of performing the task. 
I let my dog work "higher" and come out on the field hot before asking for control...... and the whining went away.

Now my old Kenju always whined. we had a plaque made for him that said "Thou Shalt Not Whine." Never worked.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Funny 

Yea we named him sir whinesalot for a reason...

Now, I re-read my post and realized that my intentions were not fully expressed.

I do want to hear ideas for his whining but more so I'm interested in foundation work for my next pup. I really want to prevent constant whining and / or barking (if it comes to that) early on so would love to hear ideas there


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I may be wrong but I think this is largely genetic. I have one dog that "leaks" pretty much any time he is excited and has to contain himself. My other dog is completely silent. I didn't do anything differently with them as puppies. 

Here's a pretty good, short clip that talks a bit about this and some exercises for capping in young dogs.
Involuntary Vocalization

ETA: Sir whinesalot literally made me laugh out loud


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Recognize what he can hold and be mindful of exceeding that only in minor amounts. Once he's leaking don't have a battle over it at that point... You already missed the window. Always give him something to do to focus the drive on the task at hand. If you're heeling and he's whining about the helper being o the field, heel "harder"... Make the dog have to focus, think, and work on the current task rather than daydream about what he really wants


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I read this as Whining and other Forums! 

My "Silly Sibe" Mickey is pretty quiet, but if we are on a walk and we stop, he starts whining. Show him the racing harness and he goes crazy.


----------



## bryant88 (Jan 22, 2013)

I went through the same thing and still do but not as bad. When it was bed time and he went into his crate all he would do is whine. After several months of trying to get to the bottom of why he is whining with no results I tried something else. I put a radio in his room and turn it on when I put him in his crate and he no longer whines at night. BUT he whines if hes just laying in the living room and im not showing him attention. He is an attention ***** and needs attention at all times lol. Try to give him something to keep him occupied. Give him a rawhide or something. Zeus just does it out of boredom I think.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Recognize what he can hold and be mindful of exceeding that only in minor amounts. Once he's leaking don't have a battle over it at that point... You already missed the window. Always give him something to do to focus the drive on the task at hand. If you're heeling and he's whining about the helper being o the field, heel "harder"... Make the dog have to focus, think, and work on the current task rather than daydream about what he really wants




This was my thought too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

